# Rumored Motorola X Phone



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am hoping the droid-life article rumors are true about the Motorola X phone. I thought the Nexus 4 was a joke of a product since there is no US LTE enabled-carrier in the phone. This rumored phone is what one would expect out of a nexus-like phone if true... One can only hope for customers of Verizon and Sprint...

http://www.droid-lif...zon/#more-96051


----------

